# This for real?



## fordmike65 (Mar 17, 2020)

Antuque Goodyear Bike  | eBay
					

Antuque Goodyear Bike. Condition is Used. Shipped with Flat Rate Freight.



					rover.ebay.com
				




I almost went for it but was afraid it was BS


----------



## 1motime (Mar 17, 2020)

That was a deal.  If it was real.  New seller.  No feedback.  Free shipping. Somebody bought it.  Maybe they got lucky.  If it was a scam E-bay sometimes steps up and makes good on it.  After a headache and a half....


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 17, 2020)

1motime said:


> That was a deal.  If it was real.  New seller.  No feedback.  Free shipping. Somebody bought it.  Maybe they got lucky.



No feedback & free shipping were a red flag for me. Who knows tho!


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Mar 17, 2020)

Already sold. I would say $500 wasn't exactly free, except, I know, the tank/ rack etc. No feedback or sales and super crappy pic. I would say you chose wisely.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 17, 2020)

frankandpam said:


> Already sold. I would say $500 wasn't exactly free, except, I know, the tank/ rack etc. No feedback or sales and super crappy pic. I would say you chose wisely.



I asked for more pics but by that time it was sold. Oh well...


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Mar 17, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> I asked for more pics but by that time it was sold. Oh well...



 The other side of tank could have been rotted out. Sometimes you have to just walk away.


----------



## catfish (Mar 17, 2020)

Total crap shoot.


----------



## John G04 (Mar 17, 2020)

catfish said:


> Total crap shoot.




well guess i got screwed over....

Hoping its real


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 17, 2020)

John G04 said:


> well guess i got screwed over....
> 
> Hoping its real



Nice! Hope it's the real deal!


----------



## John G04 (Mar 17, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> Nice! Hope it's the real deal!



Me too! He’s responding and sounding like a person with a soul do lets hope!


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 17, 2020)

John G04 said:


> Me too! He’s responding and sounding like a person with a soul do lets hope!



Cool! I think you're OK then!. Just bummed I hesitated...


----------



## John G04 (Mar 17, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> Cool! I think you're OK then!. Just bummed I hesitated...




trade for a schwinn??


----------



## catfish (Mar 17, 2020)

John G04 said:


> well guess i got screwed over....
> 
> Hoping its real




Maybe not. You might get lucky. To me it seems like one of the "to good to be true"  BIN listings that pop up all the time. I am always leery of any seller with zero feedback. I've been burned before, but I have gotten lucky too. That's why it's a crap shoot. 50/50.


----------



## John G04 (Mar 17, 2020)

catfish said:


> Maybe not. You might get lucky. To me it seems like one of the "to good to be true"  BIN listings that pop up all the time. I am always leery of any seller with zero feedback. I've been burned before, but I have gotten lucky too. That's why it's a crap shoot. 50/50.




Agreed but figured if its fake ebay should be able to get me a refund and if its real and I dont jump on it i’ll regret it. The next week will decide if I got lucky or am an idiot.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 17, 2020)

John G04 said:


> Agreed but figured if its fake ebay should be able to get me a refund and if its real and I dont jump on it i’ll regret it. The next week will decide if I got lucky or am an idiot.



I'm already regretting it


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 17, 2020)

Was the only picture taken in the mirror or what?!


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 17, 2020)

saladshooter said:


> Was the only picture taken in the mirror or what?!



Yeah, that's another thing that threw me off. I googled the pic & nothing came up either. Fack!!! At least a Cabe member snagged it if it is for real.


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 17, 2020)

That was my theory for the reversed picture, that they just pulled off the internet and thought Google wouldn't find it if reversed..



fordmike65 said:


> Yeah, that's another thing that threw me off. I googled the pic & nothing came up either. Fack!!! At least a Cabe member snagged it if it is for real.


----------



## John G04 (Mar 17, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> Yeah, that's another thing that threw me off. I googled the pic & nothing came up either. Fack!!! At least a Cabe member snagged it if it is for real.



Or if its fake at least we can have something to laugh at for the week!


----------



## bobcycles (Mar 17, 2020)

Big ebay snafu now.....ZERO help line help....  call center is kaput!

500 Philipinos in a 20 x 20 boiler room....not such a good idea....


----------



## Kickstand3 (Mar 17, 2020)

1motime said:


> That was a deal.  If it was real.  New seller.  No feedback.  Free shipping. Somebody bought it.  Maybe they got lucky.  If it was a scam E-bay sometimes steps up and makes good on it.  After a headache and a half....



It was the real Deal $500 shipped


----------



## John G04 (Mar 17, 2020)

Kickstand3 said:


> It was the real Deal $500 shipped



So you know for a fact it’s not a scam?


----------



## 1motime (Mar 17, 2020)

bobcycles said:


> Big ebay snafu now.....ZERO help line help....  call center is kaput!
> 
> 500 Philipinos in a 20 x 20 boiler room....not such a good idea....



Nothing is selling now.  Those 500 "customer advisors" are home also........  Glitch in the BIG system!


----------



## John G04 (Mar 18, 2020)

The seller said they decided they did not want to sell the bike and I was refunded my money


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 18, 2020)

This is the problem with publicly posting "deals". Someone is always willing to pay more..


John G04 said:


> The seller said they decided they did not want to sell the bike and I was refunded my money


----------



## John G04 (Mar 18, 2020)

saladshooter said:


> This is the problem with publicly posting "deals". Someone is always willing to pay more..




Yes thats what I think happended. Didn’t really want to put in a higher offer since they weren’t willing to send more pics and who knows if they actually know how to pack a bike.


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 18, 2020)

Ha! Probably a cabe member offered $100 more and snaked it out from underneath you! Ouch!


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 18, 2020)

If that’s the case there are two worthless POS   whose word means nothing. V/r Shawn


----------



## 1motime (Mar 18, 2020)

John G04 said:


> Yes thats what I think happended. Didn’t really want to put in a higher offer since they weren’t willing to send more pics and who knows if they actually know how to pack a bike.



You might want to count your blessings!  Way too many warning signs with that one


----------



## John G04 (Mar 18, 2020)

1motime said:


> You might want to count your blessings!  Way too many warning signs with that one




Thats what I was thinking. At least the stress of waiting a week to see if I get a bike in useable condition or if I get a bike at all is gone.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Mar 18, 2020)

So here's what you do..."save" the seller, check back and see if he ever sells again or even buys. Betting you will find the answer is no. Also the odds of that bike getting shipped correctly (doubt if seller could disassemble it in that condition-which is always worse then crappy pictures show) are huge. Give your $500 in hand a big hug.


John G04 said:


> Thats what I was thinking. At least the stress of waiting a week to see if I get a bike in useable condition or if I get a bike at all is gone


----------



## stezell (Mar 18, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> Cool! I think you're OK then!. Just bummed I hesitated...



Come on now Mike you need to let others get bikes every now and then, lol!


----------



## buickmike (Mar 18, 2020)

Wasn't it just a couple weeks ago John Go4 lost a deal on 20 inch bike. Tho he was first to respond. Good sport


----------



## vincev (Mar 18, 2020)

We all get screwed sometimes.I got bit by a Cabe snake awhile back. He then ran the bike for twice the price. Always watch for snakes in the wood pile.


----------



## kreika (Mar 18, 2020)

Curious to see if it reappears on eBay for a whole lot more?!


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Mar 18, 2020)

I noticed the category of "printed material" - explains the low shipping cost.
I am trying to cut-down on collecting paper; have trouble distinguishing between original prints and copies.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Mar 19, 2020)

It DOES happen sometimes.. I got lucky last year..only had to put in 2298 hours on my computer and phone to do it!!


----------



## 1motime (Mar 19, 2020)

bikesnbuses said:


> It DOES happen sometimes.. I got lucky last year..only had to put in 2298 hours on my computer and phone to do it!!
> View attachment 1158186



Then you drove to pick it up?  Nice bike!   Hopefully worth the effort


----------



## tanksalot (Mar 20, 2020)

1motime said:


> You might want to count your blessings!  Way too many warning signs with that one



I still can't wrap my head around that single photo .How does the sprocket face the wall on the opposite side of the bike I would think there would be no wall or the wall would be on the other side if it was a reversed photo. I think your better off there will be other deals that are safer for your money. Also your money didn't get tied up in red tape in the pursuit of a refund.


----------



## tanksalot (Mar 20, 2020)

1motime said:


> Then you drove to pick it up?  Nice bike!   Hopefully worth the effort



Heck I would have drove to pick that one up and he is closer than I would have been to the bike. He just saw it first lol.


----------

